# Cable d'alim iMac G5



## flotow (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
je suis a la recherche d'un cable d'alim pour iMac G5 (avec la broche francaise)
Je l'achete aux US...
Si quelque'un peut regarder sur son alim, si les alim "delta" (et uniquement celle la) on la compatibilité 100-200V
merci
pour le cable, il est payant par Apple, donc si quelqu'un sait comment le recuperer...
autrement, ca rique d'etre un horrible cable beige!
Help!


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2005)

S'agissant de la compatibilité de l'alim. pas d'idée (je n'ai pas l'air d'être le seul car depuis le post initial, du temps a passé). As-tu essayé de joindre Apple à ce propos ?

Mais, si la compatibilité est avérée (ce que je te souhaite), pour le cable : tu as toujours la possibilité de le sectionner à la hauteur de la fiche pour y adapter une fiche au standard européen.
Une pince, un couteau d'électricité pour dénuder les trois brins, 1 tournevis plat et le tour est joué.

Quoiqu'il doit surement exister des adaptateur pas chers : http://www.electronicloisirs.fr/index.html?lang=fr&target=d53.html


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2005)

le cable d'alim orignal, c mieu!!!
autrement, oui, le sectionner... sans se sectionner le doigt!


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2005)

les alims des imac G5 vendu en Amérique du nord et au japon sont uniquement en 110V donc au retour en france il faudra soit la changer soit acheter un très gros transfo 110/240 V (payant dans tout les cas) puis rajoute le clavier français et d'éventuel frais de douane, et tu a un iMac G5 aussi cher qu'une machine vendu et france et surtout NON GARANTIE (seul les portables on une garantie mondial  )


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2005)

euh... faux pour la garantie, apple m'a certifié me le prendre en charge lors de mon retour!

tu es sur pour les alims? car Apple n'utilise plus que des alims Delta depuis les problemes des precedentes alims, et donc, je pense que c'est une alim mixte 110/220, du fait du monopole de delta sur les alim de l'iMac (au moins pour l'iMac, le reste je ne sait pas...)
si quelqu'un a une doc sur les alim iMac...G5?
merci


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2005)

Qui as acheté son iMac au US??
qui pense quoi de ca?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4372566626&fromMakeTrack=true
transfo 220>110
possible? ou normes specifiques a respectés?
http://fr.kelkoo.com/b/a/sbs/fr/homeGarden/keyword/transformateur+110+220/type/100233023.html


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2005)

j'ai trouvé ca:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75099

"Auto-Switching EXCEPT models sold in the US and Japan (these models are preset) "
ce qui veut dire que les US et Jap', sont deja reglés, possiblité de reréglé?
merci,
quel est la consomation d'un iMac G5? en W...
merci


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> euh... faux pour la garantie, apple m'a certifié me le prendre en charge lors de mon retour!



j'aimerai voir ? si un centre de maintenance agrée Apple commande un pièce sur une machine de bureau achetter aux USA, il est facturé :rateau:


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2005)

Bah, les iMacs sont tous identiques, souf l'alim, donc les pieces sont les meme en france? et puis, si je change l'alim, je garderai la meme norme electrique a l'interieur...

je me renseigne!


----------

